# Tundra music called me tonight



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My word today my phone rang and I figured it was one of two people who call me but no it was tundra music.

I guess after my email via reverb got somewhere and there was a big investigation taken place and found multiple fraudulent activities and several people where fired !

I had a great chat with the fella and told him I was just happy with an actual apology but he wasn’t . So now he’s hunting for an old Greco, burny ect lesPaul copy for me .

he believes he saw one in inventory that wasn’t listed yet . I’ll figure out more when they get back


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

From what I've heard about that place I'm surprised they didn't just put a hit on you .. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> From what I've heard about that place I'm surprised they didn't just put a hit on you .. lol


Hahahaha


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel like there’s a back story to this that I _must_ hear.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> I feel like there’s a back story to this that I _must_ hear.


Oh 2020 the sold me my guild, then they re posted the add .they wouldn’t ship it I had to hound them for over a week, then gave me a fake tracking number. I call the shippers who said “ we have gotten nothing from them” so I emailed reverb and within that hour they shipped the guitar out.

the guild arrived unplayable and with microphonic pickups!

I tried calling, Facebook and reverb but no response

last month I tried to at least get some acknowledgement about the bad service and explain I had to get a lot of work done to the guild . It cost around $700 to get the guild to my standards but I love it now.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder if your small engine repair shop is a subsidiary of Tundra.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wonder if your small engine repair shop is a subsidiary of Tundra.


Lol


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Wow. So I guess I should expect them to return my calls and emails in 2024?

I got a head and cab from them and when I got it home it was missing everything(cables, coa, footswitch, papers etc) despite being sold as brand new. I cqlled Dylan, who said he'd have a look right away and call me back. Emailed 10 times, dozens of calls over 2months and not one reply. It's too bad because they had some cool stuff there that can be hard to find. But until he calls me back with an explanation and apology I won't be spending my money with them.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Interesting. I purchased a telecaster from them with a bad neck. Hmmm....metooTundra ???


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Worst shop on Reverb, hands down.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Squawk said:


> Worst shop on Reverb, hands down.


And apparently in person too. I know someone who goes to one regularly to check out the used gear. Says the owner is quite a piece of work.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Another scumbag music shop.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't get the old Greco reference. Are they going to send you a Greco in compensation for the Guild deal?


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

I showed up at their door and it was locked. Went back the next day and the amp I was looking for was at another location. They said they'd call me back when it shipped to their store. I'm still waiting for the call and that was 7 years ago, could be more.
I think I got off easy.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

I went to their shop in the east end and the AC was at about 18 Celsius (or less) in there, no care for the 100s of instruments on the walls. Guy followed me around the store and stood a foot away when I tried things out.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Some things never change.









Tundra Music


I don't know what it is but I get a strange feeling when I consider buying anything here. Last week I had a CS Nocaster on hold at the L&M in Kanata. I was on my way up to the Ottawa area to visit family so I put this guitar on hold for me to try out and decide whether to buy. I had talked to...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I ordered a set of strings from tundra once.
It arrived a month later in a used envelope with the package opened with no strings just a pair of broken smokes and a sticky note that said “fuck off I got work to do” -Cyrus.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have the same name as a reasonably famous guitar player. 

Several years ago I was selling a guitar online, and the owner of that place contacted me. When I replied and he saw my name, he wouldn't leave me alone for a long time after. 

I kept telling him I'm not the same guy, but I didn't seem to understand.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I have the same name as a reasonably famous guitar player.


Esteban ?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Esteban ?


Menudo


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

butterknucket said:


> Menudo


----------



## Mosritemike (Feb 4, 2021)

It’s almost comical seeing how often people are getting stung by these guys. Made the mistake of buying a new fender 60s series tele from them…would never go back. Everything you hear is true (except the obvious fake reviews on yelp). It’s nice to know they treat walks ins (my experience) and reverb buyers equally poorly


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

There was a music store like that in my town. They pulled a bunch of scams on people, eventually they went out of business.

Then another music store hired him ( former owner ) , then he hired his old staff from his old store.
Next thing, he ran that store into the ground too.
I joke with people and say that Guitar Center paided him to kill off the local competition. But my town is know for its nepotism and devotion to stupid ..... Gotta love Central California 🤣


----------

